# Millennium



## Rodders (Jul 21, 2009)

I remember seeing this film on the off chance once and thought that it was absulutely superb. (I had it on Videa, but have yet to locate it on DVD.) At the time, i remember it being quite an underrated film. 

Anyone else remember this superb film? What did you think?


----------



## iansales (Jul 21, 2009)

Do you mean the one adapted from John Varley's short story 'Air Raid', and l;ater novelised by him as *Millennium*? Starring Kris Kristofferson, Cheryl Ladd and Daniel Travanti?

I much prefer the book, although bits of the film are good. The production design spoils it for me - especially the robot, Sherman, who looks really crap.


----------



## Rodders (Jul 21, 2009)

That's the one. I thought it was great at the time. An enjoyable well thought out (at least for Hollywood) film.


----------



## iansales (Jul 21, 2009)

Perhaps that's because it was based on a short story by a sf author... and he wrote the script as well


----------

